# Is my throttle hooked up right? Now with Video



## Lyman Klopman (Sep 25, 2017)

I recently bought a MTD 310 600 A 5 hp 24" snowblower with the Tecumseh HS 50 07175C engine.
I took the carb apart to clean it and replaced the fuel inlet and main adjustment screw/nut.

It starts much easier now and runs fine.
However the rpms don't change when I adjust the throttle.
When I move the throttle adjuster with the engine off the throttle moves accordingly.
When the engine is running the governor pulls the throttle as low as it will go.
I can manually rev the throttle by pushing on the shaft.

I marked the hole that the rod that connects the throttle and governor went in to so I would out it back in the right place.
I might have the rod on backwards but I don't see how that would change anything the length would be the same.

Is the governor working properly?
There isn't any reason for it to rev high while it is not under a load.

I tried engaging auger and the wheels but the governor never adjusted the throttle.
I don't know of any way to put it under a load without snow.

When you adjust the throttle on your snowblower do the rpms change?
If so any idea what I did wrong on mine?
Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The RPMs change with the throttle.

You need to post pics, a video would be best.

I had the same problem, posted pic and video, then someone responded the throttle handle was backwards, stupid mistake that I did not catch. The handle was moving but no speed adjustment.


----------



## Lyman Klopman (Sep 25, 2017)

Here is a video.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

It may be OK as is but you didn't do the thing that would indicate functionality. 

Governor 101:
The governor system can be viewed as a tug of war with the throttle plate and engine feedback. Feedback usually comes from a centrifugal weight mechanism but it can also be an air vane.You set the throttle for fast and as you observed the throttle goes full open. When the engine speeds up the engine feedback pulls against the preset of the governor spring and closes the throttle to balance. If the engine slows it's feedback pull relaxes and the throttle will open to regain speed. When this happens due to loading the throttle will open more and burn more fuel but run at the same governed speed.

What you want to do is have it running at speed and engage the augers and/or traction drive. When you do so the engine should barely drop in speed before the throttle plate opens just a bit more to compensate for load.

Given age and tinkering being governed is nice but being governed at the right speed is a lot better either for performance or engine life. Try to get a tachometer on this engine and set max no-load to spec.

Being able to surge the engine by manipulating the throttle plate is entirely normal.

Pete


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

I was getting seasick watching that video!

Anyway, check the governor bracket that attaches to the governor shaft coming out of the crankcase. There may be an adjustment screw that is used to calibrate the angle between the arm (which holds the linkage to the throttle) and the bracket. There is a procedure for setting this angle: see https://www.scribd.com/doc/26830208/Tecumseh-Service-Manual page 27.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)




----------

